# im new



## missfilly (Mar 23, 2008)

hi im nikke i own a id/tb mare janey by slyguff joker (king of diamonds) she's 15'2 we do most things but flat work!! she gets cross because it involves no jumping.
i also have a strawberry roan section A mare harmony who i broke in last summer and my 2 year old son rides.
love anything horsey i've tried most things even point to pointed (went mad so tried it).


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hi welcome


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi hope you like it on here i have 2 ponys 1 wesh a 1 wesh d and a arab how my mum has own for 24 yeres i jump my j.a wesh d and my wesh a i show speek soon


----------



## missfilly (Mar 23, 2008)

my welsh a is like a hoover in pony skin. eats anything!! i love there pesonality's


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello,i have a tb mare(by danzig connection, usa)a anglo arab(31) and a welsh x and a dartmoor pony.


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

i know what you meen about the welsh ponys missfilly there are the best i love them i hopping to go to a show with them on the 20th


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome


----------

